# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Emër shqiptar apo të huaj?

## romeoOOO

*Cfare emri do ti vendosje femijeve tuaj???*



Emra tipik shqiptar apo emra te huaj qe tashme perdoren ne mase ne shoqerine Shqiptare?Mua me pelqejne shume emrat e krijuar nga fantazia por qe te mos jene te shpifur.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Une tani nuk mund ta di qe cfare emri do ti ve femijes tim, se jam akoma i ri  :ngerdheshje: , por per nje gje jam i sigurte qe do te jete emer shqiptar, me shpjegim shqip.

----------


## ideus

Padyshim se emer shqiptar do deshiroja ti ve femijes tim edhe une. Duke pandehur se qellimi i temes eshte qe te ruhet identiteti kombetar me ane te emrave shqip, mendoj se koheve te fundit shihet se kete e bejne me shume ne treven e Kosoves, Maqedonis dhe Malesise, cdo i dyti femije ka emer shqiptar.  Nuk e di arsyen pse brenda Shqiperise ka aq shume emra te huaj, mbase edhe sllav.  
Bilem ne emisionin e fundit te "Portokallise" dikush nga vajzat aty duke u shtjerre se bene humor thot se eshte duke u marre me shkencen e "emrologjise"  sa ka mberri tek konstatimi se ne shqiptaret kemi emrat me te pa pershtatshem. Merr shembullin nje partizane me emrin Liri (nje emer qe me pelqen shume) dhe pyet se a mund te thuhet: "Lirija u zu rob", gjoja se krijimi i fjalise na bene jo krejt te qarte kur flasin ne rastre te tilla me emra te tille. Vazhdon duke shkelur mbi emra tjere si Gezim, Bese, Fitim, Drite.. Humor i pist.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Mua me pelqejne emra te vecante (kuptohet qe emra Shqip) qe s'i degjon shpesh. Dmth edhe po te kisha emra te zgjedhur s'do ti shkruaja ketu se do mi merrte dikush *lol*

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

nqs do kem goce do ja ve emrin gresa  :buzeqeshje: 
e kam per zemer ket emer mgjth deri atehere kushedi sa here me nderrohet mendja :P

----------


## DeuS

Vec emer qe kane gjysherit e baballaret tane, nuk do ja vija KURRE!
Dmth...kurre nuk do i vija femijes tim, emer MYSLIMAN...emer turku!
Eshte mekati me i madh qe mund te besh ndaj femijes tend, ndaj gjakut te te pareve tane dhe ndaj identitetit tone si pasardhes se Arberve! Vec injoranti u ve femijeve shqiptare emra turqish...

Ato emrat e huaj qe jane bere te modes ne shoqerine Shqiptare (sic ke permendur me lart), nuk jane te huaj por jane emra qe paraardhesit tuaj shqiptare i perdornin me krenari...deri ne kohen kur katrani turk te dogji shpirtin, krenarine dhe nderin tend, duke te te ndryshuar kulture, zakone dhe gjithcka!
Sot na duken emra te huaj...kulmi!

Jepuni femijeve emra qe te kene kenaqesi kur ti therrasesh!
Mos detyroni femijet te perfundojne ne pellgun e muhamedaneve percexhinj...

Kjo ishte keshille qe ja jap me shpirt cdo shqiptari...
Shqiperia do behet klas ne te ardhmen...boll ndenjem ne sketerre! 

Thjeshte nje emer eshte...por mos t'ju duket pak! Eshte identiteti yt ...dhe ky nuk do jete me 'turk'

----------


## Kërçovare1

DeuS, edhe une pikerisht si ti mendoj... Nuk mundem ta kuptoj perse i pertrijme akoma emrat e turqve/arabeve?! Nje shoqja ime sapo lindi djale dhe emrin ia lane Ibraim, i shkreti djale, kushedi sa inate do ta kete emrin e tij kur te rritet... Nese je aq shume fetar s'duhet ta tregosh te emrat e femijeve. Apo disa thone qe per nder te gjysherve i lejne keta emra... Ti zdhukim nje here keta emra dhe pastaj le ti pertrijne emrat e gjyshrive perderisa jane emra Shqiptaresh.

----------


## fejer_nagy

> *Eshte mekati me i madh* qe mund te besh ndaj femijes tend, ndaj gjakut te te pareve tane dhe *ndaj identitetit tone si pasardhes se Arberve*!


Po ishin *vete arberit* ata qe u ben mysliman, or Deus.




> *Ato emrat e huaj qe jane bere te modes* ne shoqerine Shqiptare (sic ke permendur me lart), *nuk jane te huaj* por jane emra qe paraardhesit tuaj shqiptare i perdornin me krenari...


Pse ty emrat: Mihal, Stefan, Branilo, Karl, Progon, Andrea, Stanishe, Tanush, Dhimiter, Theodhor ..... shqip te duken? Ti *mund* te thuash qe jane shqip, po ajo nuk do te thote se ato* jane* shqip. Pastaj, edhe cifutet, greket, latinet, sllavet nuk do ishin dakord me ty.




> Sot na duken emra te huaj...kulmi!


Po pra, na duken te huaj *se vetem sot ka identitet shqiptar*. Vetem sot ne jemi ne gjendje te dallojme identitetin shqiptar nga ai jo-shqiptar. Ne mesjeten e erret, kur kane jetuar Arberit, *nuk ka pasur identitet shqiptar, po vetem fanatizem fetar*. Arberit nuk e kane pasur idene se cili eshte identiteti i tyre i vertete. Ai identitet qe u eshte servuar atyre, po edhe popujve te tjere analfabet te Europes, nuk ka qene ndonje identitet kombetar, por nje identitet semito-kishtar latino-greko-sllav. Me vone, vjen ai identiteti tjeter, qe ti, me te drejte, e quan turk.

PS: Mendoj qe problemi me menyren tende te te logjikuarit Deus, qendron ne faktin se ti, kerkon qe nje identitet te huaj ta zevendesosh me nje tjeter identitet, qe ndoshta per momentin te duket me 'i pranueshem', por qe ne fakt eshte po aq i huaj sa ai qe ti kerkon ta zevendesosh.  

Ku e shef ti dallimin mes emrave: Josif (Jozef-Zef) - Jusuf?
                                                           Mojsi - Musa?
                                                            Xhefri - Xhafer?
                                                           Abraham - Ibrahim?

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Djali im quhet Rajan, dhe unë jam shumë kënaqur nga emri. Tingëllon bukur, shqiptohet lehtë dhe nuk ka dallim origjine. 
Kur jemi me pushime të gjithë e shqiptojnë pa problem emrin  edhe këtu ku jetojmë po nuk ka problem. 

Atëherë...

Elna.

----------


## canzemer

Pershendetje :NEse emri javer si te duash  e drejta juaj :kryesore eshte se mos te behet dallim rracash . Te tallen  ,te vihet ne loje feja apo kombi perse ti si pelqen. Ti gezojn emrat e prinderve : kryesore ete gjithave . 
Tijapesh kulturen e mir se pastaj  :elefanti: e tjeret e therrasin me emra te mir;'(
kujdes me te ardhmen :'(kujdes :AMANET İ KENİ

----------


## Prototype

Per cun Adi . per vajze hmmm Julia  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

Briony...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GoDDeSS

te huaj por jo tipik amerikan...nje emer jo te perdorur shume por te bukur!

----------


## Klaraaa

me pelqejne emrat e bashkuar te prinderve, ose ndonje moderim i emrit te nje personi te dashur te familjes,

----------


## canzemer

pershendetje tegjithve qe kan dhene mendimet 
jeni te mrekullueshem do doja  kush me shkrun 
sa emra shqiptar ne origjinen ilire dini apo pellazge 
e verte qe shum pak .ka .por te mundohemi ti kuptojm 
ato emra qe shkruajm domethenjen e tyre 
Mir mbetshi

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nje emer qe me duket e bukur...qe tingellon bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bunny

1 emer te thjeshte do kisha qeif qe ta shqiptonin te gjith - emer sa me boteror  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

> me pelqejne emrat e bashkuar te prinderve, ose ndonje moderim i emrit te nje personi te dashur te familjes,


_Kto emrat ndonjeher dalin te lezetshem..nje shoqja ime e kishte Remilda...Re-nga babi..Mi-nga mami.. dhe shtuar ate lda.Po e motra e kishte me te bukur..marre nga nje liber Arla,me pelqen!
Une s'kam menduar per te mite, po sigurisht do jen emra te bukur dhe shqiptare..
Do shkonte gjyshja Flora((mami im kjo:-)) e mbesa, goca ime dmth.Hamide?..lol..se keshtu e bejne ca:-D.
Me pelqejne emrat e shkurter te tipit Eni, Ana, Iva, Era, Alba, Oni, Gerti etj._

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Endri ! ( cute & simple )

----------


## marsela

> Endri ! ( cute & simple )


_Sa i sigurte qe do jete djale..Po goces si do ja vesh?

DeuS nuk eshte detyrim ajo marrja e rrokjeve te para, sigurisht mund te aplikohet vetem nese tingellon bukur dhe s'del ndonje fjale koti.

Po kur jane binjake a jeni dakort ti kene edhe emrat te ngjashem?..Pse i bejme te duken sikur jane nje ato te shkrete..emrat,rrobat,gjerat te gjitha njelloj ose te ngjashme_

----------

